# River Cruise



## TICA (Dec 13, 2013)

Have you or do you know of anyone who has gone on a River Cruise?    I figure I have one last good vacation coming my way before it will be too hard to go away because of the hobby farm.    I'm not too keen on an ocean cruise as there are too many people but from what I've looked at, the river cruise boats are a whole lot smaller.

I'm curious if you folks have heard anything about them?    Another thought is to get a group together and rent a houseboat for a week, but I'm hoping I'll find something a little more exciting.

Thanks


----------



## That Guy (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Dec 13, 2013)

That Guy, that has got to be the best exercise ever!!!!    Can't imagine the balance  you need for that.

TICA, I would love to take a river cruise; we've talked about it, but haven't done it....yet.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 13, 2013)

Anne said:


> That Guy, that has got to be the best exercise ever!!!!    Can't imagine the balance  you need for that.



Good for both body and soul, Anne.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 14, 2013)

I see ads and get mail advertising European river cruises that sound interesting.

Closer to home they have some of the old time river boat cruises that cruise the Mississippi river. 

I would like either of those.


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 14, 2013)

Just check that the river has plenty of water in it.  Friends of ours did a Murray River cruise and the water was so low all the scenery they saw was the view straight into the exposed river banks.  They were not happy.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 14, 2013)

I cruised around the Galveston Bay on a paddleboat for a couple of hours once..does that count?


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 15, 2013)

_I went on a Paddle steamer down the Murray River a few years back, but it was only for a few hours and i enjoyed myself so much i ended up doing a bit of pole dancing lol_




  mistake fixed i said years it should have said hours   haha trust you to see it Di keen eyesight there lol


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 15, 2013)

Geeze what did you do to deserve a couple of years on the Murray?


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 15, 2013)

Mistake fixed Di


----------



## That Guy (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## TICA (Dec 16, 2013)

I've done the day trip river cruises, but I'd like to do a 3 or 4 day trip.   Dress up for dinner, have some entertainment, meet some people and be pampered a bit.  Nothing huge, just have all of my meals prepared for me for a few days and sit on the deck and watch the scenery go by.

I'm going to look into this more....


----------



## Katybug (Dec 16, 2013)

I love the ocean cruises -- JUST NOT CARNIVAL -- and you aren't aware of all the people, or I haven't been.  What you're wanting sounds exactly like what the nicer ships offer....just don't go at a time when kids are out of school!!!  Royal Caribbean and the Norway (NCL) ships are dream ships and I would love to take another, great way to vacation.  I loved the dinner dressing and exceptional entertainment, but can't speak for that on river cruises...worth checking into.  

Haven't heard of the European river cruises, but I've known quite a few people who have done the Mississippi River cruise and they all loved it.  Most of them have chosen to go more than once and it's supposed to be one of the best ones available. Lucky you, I would love to have the opportunity anytime that it's warm enough and no children!! (Some bad experiences are causing me to emphasize that.)  Good luck in your research and hope you have a wonderful time!


----------

